# TTTF rhizome craziness



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No photos taken this time, as I've posted them before other times...

But the other day, I was mechanically removing some junk grass from a good lawn area. A few times over the years, I had previously overseeded with TTTF.

The area is shady and there is mostly FF and TTTF now, because that's what tolerated the conditions under the tree best of the mix.

The roots tend not to be deep due to the shade, but man, practically all the good grass that got pulled up accidentally, had rhizomes...including almost all the TTTF. Like every plant. I had to do a double check for auricles to make sure it was TTTF and not actually Creeping Red Fescue...just in case I didn't trust the fact that the blades were wider lol. Well, it had auricles, so it was TTTF.

The rhizomes were generally short and brown, like what you see on a slender creeping red fescue. But they were everywhere. I've never seen anything like this. Normally it's just an occasional plant here and there. These were a bunch of smaller TTTF plants connected by rhizomes rather than a big plant connected to a smaller plant like I've often seen.

Whatever cultivar that was is really awesome. I transplanted a lot of the plants into a newly seeded area, so I'm hoping they continue to spread well.

Cultivars I likely have used in that area over time:
Bullseye 
Firecracker LS and SLS
Titanium 2LS 
No-Net blend and Flame
Summer

I don't see this behavior on the Bullseye/Firecracker back lawn, only an occasional rhizome. So I think I can rule those two out maybe...not sure. I do have to wonder if this is the No-Net living up to its supposed reputation and marketing.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Awesome! There are now rhizomous tall fescue cultivars. They are often referred to as RTF (rhizomous tall fescue). Looking at the United Seeds website, Firecracker LS, Titanium 2LS and No-Net all make claims that they "spread".


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Good to hear. Will need to search your posts for pics. I plan to incorporate RTF next year.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Green It would be cool to know what variety it is.
A few years ago I heard Dr. Michael Dirr speak at a nursery conference about developing new varieties reblooming of Hydrangea macrophylla. He said that when they find something different they do DNA testing to make sure it is really something new. I've often wondered if turfgrass is DNA tested to compare to existing varieties. I'm guessing probably not or we wouldn't have 800 varieties of TTTF.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Butter said:


> @Green It would be cool to know what variety it is.
> A few years ago I heard Dr. Michael Dirr speak at a nursery conference about developing new varieties reblooming of Hydrangea macrophylla. He said that when they find something different they do DNA testing to make sure it is really something new. I've often wondered if turfgrass is DNA tested to compare to existing varieties. I'm guessing probably not or we wouldn't have 800 varieties of TTTF.


You mean we don't have 800 varieties of TTTF? It sure seems like we have at least 700.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Post a pic.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> Post a pic.


They all look about the same. Here are some from another time:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=12897&p=229247&hilit=TTTF+rhizomes#p229247

I didn't feel like photographing stuff this time.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Butter said:


> @Green It would be cool to know what variety it is.
> A few years ago I heard Dr. Michael Dirr speak at a nursery conference about developing new varieties reblooming of Hydrangea macrophylla. He said that when they find something different they do DNA testing to make sure it is really something new. I've often wondered if turfgrass is DNA tested to compare to existing varieties. I'm guessing probably not or we wouldn't have 800 varieties of TTTF.


I need to get that guy's tree book. Someone recommended it years ago.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

RTF info.

https://www.barusa.com/professional-turf/turf-technologies/rtf


----------



## Amydaveg (May 2, 2020)

Any reviews on Turbo RZ which is part of Prime Time mix?


----------

